# to all u pg fet transfers



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi u lucky girls 

i was just wondering did any of u do anything different or take anything different its just i want to give it my all this time its my 5th cycle and i really want this to be the one 
ive heard of baby asprin witch ive have just disscussed with my nurse on monday did any of u take asprin or vitimains or anything any advice will be thanked  
i got a really good price on my fet £800 with drugs its a package deal i think all hospitals are going to do the package deal  
really dont no when i am doing my fet its not the money im always one step ahead even when im doing a cycle im thinking about money for the next  
cos im that used to it not working i think im losing it   it i want to get my body into shape a little get healthy 
how much do u girls pay for fet ?or am i not getting a good price 
im at the b/womens were are all u at?

take care girls 
love nikki


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Nikki, I hope you don't mind me replying as I'm not pg any more but I did have my FET in Feb last year which resulted in my beautiful twin boys   
( born in oct) I took baby aspirin and I had assisted hatching on the frosties too, I think it all helped, I was also very, very relax on this cycle too as I was so sure it wouldn't work ,they gave us a 13% chance on the fet but we had a 40% chance on our 1st fresh go which fail..so theres no understanding the whys and hows I think it had a lot to do with being relax and carrying on as normal (I went and did my weekly food shop straight after my ET), also I think luck has a lot to do with it too, we have certainly been very lucky.

Our tx last Feb cost us 1300 pounds for drugs, the ET, assisted hatching and every thing that goes with FET, so I think you have a good deal there. I had mine in Bristol at the priory rd clinic and they are fantastic there.

I hope this is the go that works for you and I really mean that, it's definitely time you guys had some good luck   

Love CJ x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi cj 

thankyou im really confused what to do    

im undecided to weather to do my fet which i only have 3 frosties or to do a fresh cycle  

i really dont no see  i wont be eggsharing this go if i do a fresh and i got 20 eggs last go  
so would have alot to choose from this one 
but if i do the fet it could have been the one that worked and less hasle 
my head is in bits what to do 
my hospital is rubbish they dont offer nothin they just want yr money they never have time for nobody nothin 
if i do do a fresh it wont be at the birmingham womens thats for sure 


take care all help love nikki


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Hiya

Hope you dont mind me posting

I'm just starting on my fet and only have 2 frosties! thought we would give it a go first before starting on a whole new cycle just because its easier on my body and cheaper

I've been told at my hospital (leeds) its going to cost £900 for treatment and then another £150 to £200 for the drugs so I think youve got a really good deal

I really wish you the very best of luck with whatever you decide to do!



Julia xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi thornsey

thankyou and good luck with your fet   

love nikki


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Nikki

Just wanted to wish you luck in whatever you decide to do!!

I have just done a FET and unfornately got a negative but I am going again cause I know one day it will work. I must admit I was alot more calmer on my FET than the fresh cycle, and in my eyes this has to be a bonus. 

You just have to go with what your happier with. My FET cost me 653 pounds but that was half NHS/private so I think your price is very good.

All the luck in the world

Kez xxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

I had my first fresh cycle in mar/apr and got 6 embryos. Had two put back but got a -ve.

Now DR for an FET hopefully later this month.  Our FET is around £800 including drugs which is in a private clinic, so it sounds like we are also getting a good deal 

Fortunately my clinic is really good and they did say I could have a fresh cycle but we decided to go for an FET to see how we get on.  Our decision was based on the fact that the FET will be better on my body and that we have the embies so we may as well try that first before a fresh cycle.

Good luck with whatever you decide.  Sorry your clinic isn't being much help.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I am on the 2ww from a medicated FET.  all of my 8 frosties were thawed and 2 made it to blast before being replaced.  The whole cost for this cycle has been about £1600 (seems like i have had a bit of a raw deal    on the money front)

I too found the whole process a lot less stressy than fresh IVF - The 2ww has been no better though!

Lots of luck

Abbi xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

thanyou girls 

we have decided to go for fet and worry about a fresh cycle if it comes to it 

i am really gratefull for all yr replys it helped me alot to decide i go and sign my consent forms 1st of augest so hoprfully this is the one well im bloody praying    

take care girls good luck with yr fet 
nikki xxxxx


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Oh Nikki, I'm really really pleased for you!
     

      , for August, you never know it might just be the one  


Julia x


----------



## slpljh (Jun 24, 2005)

Nikki,

I don't mean to crash your post but I am under Birmingham Womens (ACU) for my treatment too. I have found them to be fantastic - they have looked after both my hubby and me in a very sensitive and caring way, to the extent that they kept popping up to ward 8 to visit me when I was in for 2 weeks with OHSS, phone calls at home during my cycle to chat on progress and see how we were coping. I have been an egg donor on all three of my cycles and even when it failed second time due to too low a dosage of menopur, they were still really positive and upbeat and allowed me to be a donor again third time.

I'm just recovering from a bad bout of OHSS and having shared my eggs again this cycle, I only have two frozen embryos to work with. The staff have again, been very supportive and encouraging. 

Give them a chance - the unit has been going through some very trying times with the big staff change over and the new managements 'business like' appraoch. I know the 'old' staff have found it very difficult and have been trying to battle on for the best of their patients regardless.

Lisa

sorry, if I sound a little rattled, I'm not, just wanted to let people know how good ACU have been to us.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi slpjh

i dont mind your post attall everybody have there own appinion lots of people are happy with there hospitals and there alot that arnt  
this is going to be my 5th tx im 26 the thing is when i m/c  not one nurse or doctor at the 
hospital phoned me or offered supported me in no way or i tell a lie they did phone me to say pay with a check  for the freezing of my eggs    but everybodys different  i really like sum off the staff there im just thinking i would like more a little support doesnt cost nothin im pleased u really like the hospital and your happy with it  but my experiance with it wasnt as happy or encouraging as yours

nikki


----------

